
Top 5 Nodejs books which you should read - codeforgeek
https://codeforgeek.com/2017/08/top-5-node-js-books-read/
======
flavio81
> "Getting Mean with Mongo Express Angular and Node"

Anyone recommending MongoDB usage in 2017 should think it twice. Mean indeed.

